# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## courteroy

Hey All,

I keep going back and forth as to whether I care to even apply for grad school, I'm just so worn out. Anyway, does anyone know if I submit my app for this program, do my recommenders also have to submit their letters by December 1st? I feel so terrible because this is a last minute decision for me and I'd hate to give them a thirteen day window to submit.

If recommenders can submit after the first then I'm going to apply and if they can't, I'm just not up to doing it right now.

_***EDIT** Your letters of rec and transcripts are not due at the time of application which means your recommenders do have more time to complete their letters beyond December 1st.*_

However, I am still not going to apply due to the high cost of this program. Good luck to all those applying!

-Courtney


----------



## dddwwwiii

Hi everyone, has the interview for this program has been sent already? I haven't received one until now.


----------



## dddddelia

Hi all, has anyone get their interview invitation from this program? I didn't hear anything from this program yet.


----------



## dddwwwiii

dddddelia said:


> Hi all, has anyone get their interview invitation from this program? I didn't hear anything from this program yet.


me neither. Let's wait patiently 😭


----------



## Tianyu Yang

Hi all. Just see this thread. I got the interview request for this program on 1.29 and did my interview on 2.3.

I’m not sure if the interview requests are still rolling out or not😶 hope this info helps!


----------



## angelah

does anyone know when decisions will come out?


----------



## LikeAnXray

angelah said:


> does anyone know when decisions will come out?


They sent me emails saying the decision will be mid-March


----------



## angelah

did anyone else's portal update? I now have a weird form requesting supplemental information for international students...


----------



## LikeAnXray

Mine didn't change.


----------



## angelah

LikeAnXray said:


> Mine didn't change.


hmmmm so strange


----------



## missthemountains

I'm on the edge of my seat, haven't heard anything  I applied 11/29.


----------



## Angela Jiang

did anyone else's portal update? I now have a weird form requesting supplemental information for international students...


angelah said:


> did anyone else's portal update? I now have a weird form requesting supplemental information for international students...


Hi I also got that request supplemental form...not sure if we need to fill it out or not...🤔


----------



## Angela Jiang

BTW, I just checked that on the website they said this form will be available in your Application Status Portal once you are admitted, but I haven’t received an official offer, so not sure if is a good sign... 🤞🤞🤞


Angela Jiang said:


> did anyone else's portal update? I now have a weird form requesting supplemental information for international students...
> 
> Hi I also got that request supplemental form...not sure if we need to fill it out or not..


----------



## Krmg

Angela Jiang said:


> BTW, I just checked that on the website they said this form will be available in your Application Status Portal once you are admitted, but I haven’t received an official offer, so not sure if is a good sign... 🤞🤞🤞


Hi there @Angela Jiang , I'm jumping in from the screenwriting board. Is your Chapman portal blank besides the international student form and your application fee confirmation? I'm curious because I'm a domestic student and I am wondering why my portal is blank now (except the application fee confirmation).


----------



## Angela Jiang

Krmg said:


> Hi there @Angela Jiang , I'm jumping in from the screenwriting board. Is your Chapman portal blank besides the international student form and your application fee confirmation? I'm curious because I'm a domestic student and I am wondering why my portal is blank now (except the application fee confirmation).


Hi 🙋‍♀️ No worries, me neither, I only have the fee confirmation and the new international student form.


----------



## Krmg

@Angela Jiang Okay, good to know. Thank you!!


----------



## missthemountains

It seems pretty much inevitable that one wouldn’t get in without an interview, right?


----------



## reddcoltrane

Just got in!! An email told me the portal had been updated! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

reddcoltrane said:


> Just got in!! An email told me the portal had been updated! Good luck everyone!


Congrats!!! That is so awesome!!!

The link to the gain access to the Chapman private forum is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Chapman
		


Be sure to update your Applications with all the decision info and share your portfolios or application materials on them if you're willing.

Also be sure to update or add your Applications of you got Waitlisted or rejected as that'll seriously help us figure out how many people from the Waitlist get admitted.

There's also new fields for age, county, film experience, and Scholarship awarded that will be very helpful to future applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more info people can add the more info we have for each program to better help people.


----------



## Angela Jiang

Me too! I got in! So exciting! Good luck to everyone!!! 🤞


----------



## Chao

Anyone on the waitlist heard any news?


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## edanna

edanna posted a new question on the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing.


----------



## Shirshir

Shirshir posted a new question on the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing.


----------

